# The Haunt at Mine Hill 2010



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Here is a pre-halloween walkthrough of my haunt. Although I'm proud of what was accomplished this year, it fell far short of my hopes and expectations. Like many of you I didn't get to make 1/2 of what I wanted to this year. 
After seeing some of the other videos from this year, I was hesitant to post my video, but I figured what the heck, It's all about sharing.

We had somewhere between 800-1000 adults and TOT's arrive this year so from that standpoint it was a total sucess. In fact most of my neighbors came up to check things out in the final hour since they had thier candy bowls totally plundered.

There are several new additions Including my front Facade which many of you have been following the "in progress" thread for months. Iguana Don is also new, my Great stuff spider, and Fog Chillers (Which were fighing 15mph winds in this video) and about 75 home made LED lights run by a single computer power supply.

For next year I will need at least double the LED's and quite a bit more static and animatronic props. I still want to make a fake news video of a mine disaster for the beginning of the haunt and get a few actors.

Since my GF works about 100hours a week the whole setup was designed, built, and set-up by me ( and torn down). DAMN I need some help LOL.

One of the things that slowed down my progress this year were a few infrastructure Items which don't directly show up in the video. I had my 250 year old oak tree trimmed of it's many dangerous dead branches, and I tore up my driveway to install conduit, electric, and access for water and air. That slowed me down for this year but was a necessary improvement for years to come.
I'll post a shorter video of halloween night in the near future.

ENJOY

Greg


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That fell short of your expectations? You really think BIG!

Fantastic walk-through. I really like the lighted animation in the tree. 
I have several of the same Gemmy props and now I am kind of looking at them in a new way.

Thanks for posting the video. I am looking forward to seeing how you bring your plans to fruition.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Greg what the hell are you talking about??? That was awesome! Your tunnel turned out great! I love the ghost prop that was next to the tree when you came out of the tunnel. How did you get that to pop up? I'm thinking an air compressor? Anyway I am hoping we eventually do something with an air compressor at one of the make and takes. Also your lighting was awesome. I never finished hooking my lights up so I didn't get to display it in my haunt. Anyway you did a super job and I think no matter what you do it will never be up to expectations, but let me tell you I really enjoyed it.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

What a fantastic walk-through full of great props! I love Iguana Don & that front facade looks incredible! Great job!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

*A short Vid from halloween night*

Thanks everyone for the great comments. It's nice to have a different perspective from fresh eyes. I was totally immersed in creating my haunt since January of last year, and was seeing what was missing from my wish list, instead of what was actually there, Don't get me wrong, I knew it was good enough for the big night. I just wasn't able to make a few crutial props to really capture the "toxic fog/mine disaster" theme. Next year will be much better since I'll probably do this theme for one more year. Also, thanks to a wonderful parent who was mezmerized by my haunt, I was gifted about $2500 of industrial pneumatic cylinders to use for next year. I already have Ideas for almost all of them.

Anyway, I took advantage of a rare slow TOT'er moment during the haunt to take a few minutes of video. Once it got dark there was a steady stream of people to the point that I might have to rethink how I arrange my haunt for next year. My driveway was actually over-crowded with 30-40 parents and TOT's for the rest of the evening. The pneumatic lunger was triggered so often that people became desensitized to it before they even got inside the entrance tunnel.

The first scene really shows the topography that I have to work with. It was taken from near the candy area showing my view of the haunt. As challenging as it was, I managed to turn the elevations into an advantage.

This video finally shows my Axworthy's in their proper setting. Of all of the props, I was totally surprised that my "Rocking Witch" seemed to be one of the favorites along with my axworthy's.

I really want to incorporate at least 2 actors for next year. So if anyone nearby is taking a break from haunting next year, Please look me up. Also, I'm looking for a way to make a fake "Mine Disaster" newscast for next year at the beginning of my haunt. If anyone knows of an inexpensive way to accomplish this I'd be grateful. I have some Ideas that couild be easily accomplished with some good editing software. I'll describe what I'm looking for to anyone willing to help of offer advice.

Enjoy,

Greg


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm with everyone else, you expected MORE?? LOL. We are our own worst critics, aren't we? I think it turned out fantastic! The entrance turned out great. Axworthy, Awesome. With the terrain you have to work with, it ALL came out well. I'm just glad I don't have to shovel snow out of your driveway.......


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Greg if you can find some clips that you can download on the internet of mine disasters than that might help. If you have an idea of how you want your video than maybe I could give you a hand with the editing. Maybe a life actor as a news reporter with footage of mine disasters going on in the backround or something like that. Let me know if you need a hand? We could talk about it at the next make and take if you want? Oh by the way the rocking granny looked great!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Joiseygal said:


> Greg if you can find some clips that you can download on the internet of mine disasters than that might help. If you have an idea of how you want your video than maybe I could give you a hand with the editing. Maybe a life actor as a news reporter with footage of mine disasters going on in the backround or something like that. Let me know if you need a hand? We could talk about it at the next make and take if you want? Oh by the way the rocking granny looked great!


Sharon,

I could definately use some help on this. Does your video editing software allow you to "Blend" two different movies together??? I want to start with static and then blend in my fake newscast with some considerable static still there. Then fade back to total static again and possibly end with one of those "End of broadcast day" signals from years ago. Probably a 30-60 second loop/repeat.

PS thanks on the Granny, How'd yours work??


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

niblique71 said:


> Sharon,
> 
> I could definately use some help on this. Does your video editing software allow you to "Blend" two different movies together??? I want to start with static and then blend in my fake newscast with some considerable static still there. Then fade back to total static again and possibly end with one of those "End of broadcast day" signals from years ago. Probably a 30-60 second loop/repeat.
> 
> PS thanks on the Granny, How'd yours work??


Most editing programs allow you to do transitions to blend videos. Do you have a laptop you can bring to Pattie's house? If so does it have Windows Movie Maker? If that is the case than I can help show you how to make that work. If not than I can bring my netbook and give you examples. As for my Rocking Clown it gave me no problems at my haunt!  I only have issues with my hangman at the moment. LOL..I guess I will be bringing that to the next meeting. As for the editing I will show you different techniques to help you get the results you want.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Great work Nib....love the cave entrance


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks Beelce. That's the Impossible Folding Front Facade. It was a lot of fun to build, andI think it really added to my haunt.


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

I love the videos Greg! Thank you for sharing. I would love to do a haunt crawl this year and visit everyone in our groups haunts even if we do it while they are in the process of being built because it would be a great show and tell. Id also like to offer some help making your video if you and joisey would like. Im a designer by trade and have various video editing software along with a collection of great stock video footage, add that in in with some live acting and I think all together we can make you a cool video. I think video effects would be a great project idea for a future make and take event as well. We can do them for peppers ghost illusions, projected images etc etc. The So Cal make and take did a green screen video shoot that you can watch on the Bloodshedbrothers vlog. It was pretty interesting. I think we can do the same thing with some of what I have.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Frightguy that would be cool if you could show us what you know especially since you are in the business. I have a lot more to learn when it comes to editing and would love to get any help I can. I say we should have a editing/video course at one of the Make and Takes. If we do that than maybe we could work on Greg's video.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice work on the haunt, I enjoyed it. I hope you submitted this for the dvd.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

That was short of expectations? Then I'd love to see your haunt on a Halloween that you were satisfied with!  great Job Haunting keep it up!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

WOW! what state do you live in? I want your land! it was perfect and eerie then I see a car driving down below haha you did a great job!!!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!



kprimm said:


> Very nice work on the haunt, I enjoyed it. I hope you submitted this for the dvd.


Unfortunately I didn't submit this for the DVD. I really wanted to and should have. The video quality really isn't that great so I didn't think it would make the cut. I'm sure it's too late. but, if not, I could FTP it over to whomever is making the DVD.



> ScreamingScarecrow
> 
> That was short of expectations? Then I'd love to see your haunt on a Halloween that you were satisfied with! great Job Haunting keep it up!


LOL, I should have rephrased that "it was short of my expectations". I actually was VERY happy with what I did accomplish last season. I was just dissapointed that I didn't get to 3-4 things that would have greatly enhanced the theme, like:

- A Casa fear style Mutant groundbreaker modified to look like it was stuck in my retaining wall and trying to escape.

- An Iron Stock style pneumatic mutated plant/tree.

- A Video at the cave entrance with a fake newscast of a mine disaster, with static and such to give the illusion of turmoil.

- To go along with the Video, A light comes on to reveal An actor dressed like a lab tech with his back to you yelling "I can't believe they went and did it.... Those GREEDY BASTARDS. I Told them NOT to do this!! then he turns around and you see a guy with a half normal and Half-mutated face saying "I wouldn't go in there!!" Etc.

-A bottomless pit, but mounted sideways on my Tiewall to look like an access tunnel.

I'll get to most of them for this year.



> AzKittie74
> 
> WOW! what state do you live in? I want your land! it was perfect and eerie then I see a car driving down below haha you did a great job!!!


I live in North West NJ. My Property is challenging to say the least. Just gettting a prop to stand upright and stay put is a challenge. It took me many years to get to this point and use the terrain to my advantage.

Thanks again everyone for your acccolades 

Greg


----------

